

Logo Quiz Game - Technologix
http://whathelogo.com/

======
thex86
"No need to fill a form, just a simple click on Connect with Facebook or
Twitter and here you go, you are ready to play and earn points."

Why? I do not have a Facebook account or a Twitter account. Why do most web
services insist of having one of these accounts? I do not want to keep my
"high score" for the imaginary Internet points. I do not want to see how
others are doing. I just want to take the quiz.

You just lost someone who would have definitely played this game and spent
time on the site.

Great idea though. I have shared this with my friends.

~~~
Technologix
You're right. I will update the login form soon, thanks for your feedback.

~~~
thex86
np. Please take this as constructive feedback; I would love to play this game.
If you want to have some sort of a registration system, do check out Reddit's
method -- simple registration without the need for an email address even.

